

Ask HN: what are some essential theoretical computer science books? - zeitg3ist


======
primitivesuave
Sipser's Theory of Computation is the closest thing I could think of to an
all-round essential.

------
ddp
[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/lamport/pubs/p...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/lamport/pubs/pubs.html)

